
Extreme Keyboarding - swah
http://oreilly.com/news/zenclavier_1299.html
======
kamaal
I had posted the same article some time back.

Basically he is talking about a concept called Flow:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_%28psychology%29>

The secret sauce in Flow with regards to programming isn't really vim. But
rather things like repetitive jobs, interesting work and having clarity on
what you need to do.

Sure learning to touch type helps. Actually its not difficult to touch type,
once you learn it you do extreme keyboarding automagically.

But true extreme keyboarding happens when you get things done fast,
automagically and you totally lose the track of time.. heck you may become
totally unaware of your very existence and reach a zen like state to totally
become one with the the task your are executing. Sure its the most enjoyable
state you can ever be in, and I have been in such a state quite a few number
of times.

But as I mentioned before the secret sauce here is a term called 'Flow'. Not
vim.

~~~
swah
This article is from 1999, I think the term flow wasn't as widespread. I agree
with you, and with him, regarding the role of muscle memory on achieving flow.
And I love emacs but it really hurts me much more than vim.

